# Sleep and Dreams > General Dream Discussion >  >  Share Your Precognitive Dreams in 1-2 Sentences

## Hilary

This thread is made to be like the "Share your Dream From Last Night in Once Sentence" thread, but only for dreams that you feel were precognitive. To qualify, you must have had the dream, and then a real life event that is somehow connected to the dream's events. No strict rules, but try to keep it short (around 1-2 sentences per dream), and no dreams that you feel may be precognitive but haven't happened yet.

I'll start, since I have had 2 lately!  :smiley: 



1. I'm in the car, a message pops up from a classmate offering me an opportunity to "buy" some popularity with my "group"; my Dad says I shouldn't buy in because I already have honey on a stick (it's huge!), but I do anyways, and pay way too much money for some jars of honey.

Real life event: I got sucked into something at work that's going to cost me more than I really can afford to do, but, I figured it is worth the opportunity to build a better relationship with this person. Didn't realize until later about the dream's connection.

2. I'm in a school cafeteria with 2-3 other people, and the principal, we're all kind of sad and tired looking, he's also looking sad and telling us to "hang in there," he knows it's bad, and he's going to get us some help.

Real life event: Today I had an ESE dept. meeting; surprised when the principal showed up. We talked about how we're down so many ESE teachers and our caseloads are way too big. He hired someone who's going to help us out, and trying to figure out ways to help our department.

----------


## Sivason

Dream: I am afraid and laying on a flat white surface that is shaking violently. I can only think it feels like being in the bed of a truck racing over bad dirt roads. I actually sit bolt upright in bed and then crash face first into a window seal gashing my head. I can not wake beyond placing my hand over gash and laying face down on it. The dream continues; I am paralyzed in bed and strangers are coming in the apartment. they are inspecting damage. The floor and shower drain are broken.
Real Life: Five hours later the big earthquake hits Oakland Cali and the Oakland bridge has a major failure, killing people. I was in Idaho, not Cali.

----------


## Hilary

> Dream: I am afraid and laying on a flat white surface that is shaking violently. I can only think it feels like being in the bed of a truck racing over bad dirt roads. I actually sit bolt upright in bed and then crash face first into a window seal gashing my head. I can not wake beyond placing my hand over gash and laying face down on it. The dream continues; I am paralyzed in bed and strangers are coming in the apartment. they are inspecting damage. The floor and shower drain are broken.
> Real Life: Five hours later the big earthquake hits Oakland Cali and the Oakland bridge has a major failure, killing people. I was in Idaho, not Cali.



WOW.

----------


## Renii

I once dream about visiting a mall with an aquarium inside and one of my childhood friends was there. The next day, my parents decided to go to a mall, and guess what? they had recently built a new aquarium inside and my friend was there!

----------


## Summerlander

I demanded winning lottery numbers in a lucid dream this morning. I obtained a series of numbers. This could potentially be precognitive. I'll play in real life and let you know!

----------


## Sivason

> I demanded winning lottery numbers in a lucid dream this morning. I obtained a series of numbers. This could potentially be precognitive. I'll play in real life and let you know!



Good Luck!!!

----------


## Summerlander

> Good Luck!!!



Thank you. Me and my wife are going to play this Friday. Fingers crossed hehe! I'll be surprised if it works. If lucid dreaming has a precognitive edge, we are all very lucky indeed.

----------


## Summerlander

Nope. Played the National Lottery applying the numbers I obtained from this lucid dream as best as I could (as they were not even enough). Apparently, the numbers that came were, instead, mostly absent from my lucid dream!

Real numbers: 03 15 38 45 48 53—27 (National Lottery)
Oneiric numbers: 67918467 (Lucid Dream)

----------


## Sivason

I was camping with one girlfriend but had been dating a few girls. There was one girl I had dated for a few years who was back in town. I sleep next to the girl I was up in the forest with.

Dream: Me and the long term girlfriend are out side a convenience store at night. There are no words but lots of emotions. I get on a motorcycle but the girl just looks at me. She gets in a car and drives away. This is not normal, it is a parting. I am upset and crush the drink in my hand. I drive away in the other direction.

Real life: I get home from camping and return to a letter. The girl who was represented in the dream has moved to another state with an aunt I had never heard of. She chose not to tell me to avoid an emotional parting.

----------


## Caradon

On June 18 I made a comment in my journal about having a dream where I watched a man being hit and killed horribly by a semi truck on the highway. 

On June 21 I see this news article of a man being hit by a semi truck on a highway near me.

https://minnesota.cbslocal.com/2021/...on-highway-52/

----------


## Hilary

> On June 18 I made a comment in my journal about having a dream where I watched a man being hit and killed horribly by a semi truck on the highway. 
> 
> On June 21 I see this news article of a man being hit by a semi truck on a highway near me.
> 
> https://minnesota.cbslocal.com/2021/...on-highway-52/



Wow.

----------


## Caradon

> Wow.



I was thinking about this last night and something I hadn't thought about before that makes it seem even weirder and gave me a bit of goose bumps. Is while I was in the dream watching it happen. (I even mentioned in my journal comment on the 18th) I felt like I was watching a scene out of a "Final Destination" movie. You know, the movie where people escape their original intended death and later unseen forces conspire to set them up for a fatal accident. Creepy.

----------


## Tiktaalik

So I was listening to Jazz music in my dream last night. A DC I was with didnt get it and I explained you have to listen to the notes hes not playing quoting a line from the Simpsons. 

I thought nothing of it but this evening whilst re-reading my DJ entries I had the Simpsons on TV in the background (something I rarely do these days) and would you believe it that exact line was in the episode and occurred at that very moment!? I mean what are the odds! Of all the episodes that could have been broadcast at that very moment. Freaky.

----------


## Lang

I had a dream once where I was dog-sitting. The dog tore apart a red pillow. The next day, in my waking life, I got an email that my sister needed me to the dog-sit for the next week or so. Which BTW. I think it's a sibling thing.

----------


## Sivason

Just had one this morning, Car Wreck

Dreamt of car wreck
Best friend had car wreck the same day.

----------


## Hilary

Somewhat/possibly precognitive:

I had a dream a week or so ago where I was headed to an island with my sister, but right as we got close she cancelled the trip and we had to turn around. I remember feeling very disappointed. I remember saying "We didn't even get to see the water" (we were so close).

In real life, I'm supposed to be headed to Cayo Costa today. Yesterday my mom asked me to reschedule because the weather is going to be quite bad (20 mph winds with gusts up to 50 mph), and we have to take a little ferry to get there. So we're leaving tomorrow instead of today. Still going on the trip! Just losing one day.  :smiley:

----------


## mezzz

had this dream 10 years ago while still in school

Dream:  I pass by our student council room and is under some sort of construction, I proceed to enter the cafeteria which is deafening loud so I leave and proceed to go play football.

Next day I am informed that the student council room (of which i am in charge of) requires some maintenance and then in a seperate meeting the number one complaint is that the cafeteria can become too noisy at peak hours and how to minimize that.


Very straightforwards dream, but the accuracy of this precog has always impressed me.

Thanks

----------


## FryingMan

I had this very powerful dream a couple weeks ago:

Dream: My 1st (deceased) wife returns to me, and now I'm faced with a dilemma because I'm now with someone else and I don't know what to do (common enough).  But for the first time in a dream I confront her, tell her she's dead, that she can't be here (I also block her from approaching our children, young in the dream) -- she steps up and looks right into my eyes and asks "Is there life after death, or do we just dissolve into the chaos?" and her eyes go white and dead.

The next day I decided (it had been in my tentative plans already) to return to the place we had lived together to continue fixing it up, and I unexpectedly came across some more old things of hers (old ID, etc.) and more baby things from the children.

----------


## Ant101

I work as electrician 

Wednesday night I dream of seeing a bare ended cable thats live and I dont know how its come to be like this also in this dream Im doing some work for a friend who says hes not sure if the cables are connected properly for some unknown reason , but his lights are definitely working.

Thursday at work I get electrocuted by a cable that shouldnt be live, just before we leave the house we find out that the lights are working but none of the customers appliances work.

While we were at this house another electrical company came to install solar panels and swapped the tails over at the fuse box but got the polarity crossed 
- so the neutral cable was now live and the live cable now neutral hence no appliances working but lighting still working.
- and also because of the reverse polarity pulling the fuses out didnt protect me from live cables .

What a day!

----------


## Lang

> I work as electrician 
> 
> Wednesday night I dream of seeing a bare ended cable that’s live and I don’t know how it’s come to be like this also in this dream I’m doing some work for a friend who says he’s not sure if the cables are connected properly for some unknown reason , but his lights are definitely working.
> 
> Thursday at work I get electrocuted by a cable that shouldn’t be live, just before we leave the house we find out that the lights are working but none of the customers appliances work.
> 
> While we were at this house another electrical company came to install solar panels and swapped the tails over at the fuse box but got the polarity crossed 
> - so the neutral cable was now live and the live cable now neutral hence no appliances working but lighting still working.
> - and also because of the reverse polarity pulling the fuses out didn’t protect me from live cables .
> ...



I'm glad you are okay, man.

----------


## Hilary

A few nights ago I had a nightmare where Dr. W forced me to teach the ASD unit. I did not want to do this in the dream. I was upset.

In real life, today, I got an email saying that we [non asd-unit ese teachers] have to write all of the IEPs for the ASD unit students because their teacher isn't certified yet. These IEPs are a LOT of work and it's hard for us to write them because we're not working with these students at all. 

Coincidence? I think not.

----------


## Hilary

I was fixing my kids some tonkostu soup for lunch today. They had a choice of three flavors, and I put them out on the stove so they could see them. My son stopped and looked a bit disturbed. He said he had seen this exact scene in a dream a couple of months ago...  ::shock::

----------


## Hilary

> My sister brings in 4 stray kittens. I decide to adopt one of them. There are two orange tabbies and two black cats. I first decide to adopt this black male cat with blue eyes. So beautiful. But he is mean. So then I look at the orange male tabbies but they are also really mean. Finally I find the other black cat, it's a female, and she's really sweet so I decide she's the one I want to adopt.
> 
> I name her Kiki, after the movie Kiki's Delivery Service. Then, I notice a name tag on her. Apparently her previous owner left her because she went off to college. The name tag has a picture of the previous owner, which turns into a short video. Also has a name. "Eva" or "Ava". I tell her that's her name. However, she tells me she would rather go by Kiki because that's the name I gave her.



So, we have a little kitten in the house. It showed up at my sister's doorstep begging for help. It's 4-5 weeks old and was starving with some other health problems, too. We've been nursing it back to health and taking it to the vet, etc. He's doing much better now. He's supposed to go to my brother & sister in law at some point.

In any case, he's been my snuggle buddy for the past week. This is the sweetest, most snuggly cat I've ever known, and I've known quite a few cats! He doesn't want to leave my lap or my shoulder (he curls up on the chair next to me). If I put him down, he crawls right back up to snuggle and purr. 

He is black and looks just like the cat from Kiki's Delivery Service (his name is Jiji in the movie).


*Spoiler* for _Picture of Jiji and Kiki_:

----------


## Hilary

^ 

So I just found out the most amazing news. The kitten.. well, had a visit to the vet today.. and it turns out it's a SHE! Not a he!

That's so awesome!! Just like from my dream!

----------

